# Tuesday 6-12 open boat!



## GulfCoastSteven (Nov 15, 2016)

Have room for two or so.. going fishing and looking for people to go with me. Must have own gear. Going to look for some trout, reds, tripletail. Depending on the wind and weather. If interested let me know. We can split fuel or something. I run a 25â€™ Gulf Coast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoastSteven (Nov 15, 2016)

I forgot to say I was going to head out of either Palacios or Matagorda. I canâ€™t decide yet


----------

